# اكتشاف معبد للالهة المصرية القديمة "باستيت"



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2010)

*اكتشاف معبد للالهة المصرية القديمة "باستيت"*

​ 




الهة المرح والسرور باستيت
أعلن المجلس الاعلى للاثار بمصر أن بعثة أثرية مصرية اكتشفت بمدينة الاسكندرية الساحلية معبدا عمره حوالي الفي عام يضم عددا كبيرا من التماثيل لاحدى آلهات المصرية القديمة وعدد كبير من القطع الاثرية.
ويضم المعبد الذي يعود الى المرحلة الاغريقة عددا كبيرا من التماثيل للالهة "باستت"، الهة المرح والسرور ويعتقد ان المعبد اقيم لاجلها.
يذكر ان مدينة الاسكندرية التي اقامها الامبراطور اليوناني الاسكندر المقدوني في القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد وبقيت تحت حكم سلالة بطليموس الذي كان احد كبار القادة العسكريين لدى الاسكندر لمدة 300 عاما انتهت بانتحار الملكة كليوبترا واحتلال الرومان للمدينة بقيادة الامبراطور اوغسطس.
وجاء في بيان للمجلس ان المعبد يعود الى الملكة برنيكي، الزوجة الثانية للملك بطليموس الثالث الذي تولي الحكم خلال الاعوام 246 و222 قبل الميلاد.

وقال زاهي حواس الامين العام للمجلس ان المعبد اكتشف بمنطقة كوم الدكة بالاسكندرية و "ضم حتى الان 600 قطعة اثرية من العصر البطلمي مختلفة الاحجام والانواع".
كما اكتشفت بقايا معبد للملكة برنيكي الثانية ويبلغ طول الجزء المكتشف حتى الان 60 مترا وعرضه 15 مترا وتمتد بقايا المعبد أسفل شارع اسماعيل فهمي.

وأضاف حواس أن استخدام المعبد كمقلع للجير أدى الى فقدان أجزاء من أحجاره.


واشار الى أنه عثر على القطع الاثرية في ثلاثة أماكن يوجد في كل منها خبيئة لعدد كبير من تماثيل على هيئة قطط وتماثيل من الحجر الجيري والفخار والبرونز لاطفال ونساء "والهة مصرية" منها حورس الطفل "حاربوقراط" وبتاح اله مدينة منف.




بي بي سي العربية..


----------



## marcelino (20 يناير 2010)

ثانكس على الخبر يا كليمو
​


----------



## النهيسى (20 يناير 2010)

*

منتهى الشكر


خبر رائع __ ومجهود جميل جدا


الرب يسوع معاكم



​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> ثانكس على الخبر يا كليمو
> ​



الشكر لمرورك مارو

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2010)

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 يناير 2010)

*اكتشاف حلووووووووو
ولسه فى اثار كتير هيكتشفوها
ثانكس كليموووو​*


----------



## جيلان (21 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههه لسة ساامعة بيه واعدة مخصوص لأدور عليه
سبقت يا زومل ههههه
بس خبر حلو .. ثانكس كليمو



هههههههههههههههه

كويس اني سبقت

شكرا للعبور




​


----------



## اني بل (22 يناير 2010)

خبر حلو شكرا" اخي كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2010)

*swety koky

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2010)

اني بل

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## جيلان (22 يناير 2010)

جيلان قال:


> هههههههههههه لسة ساامعة بيه واعدة مخصوص لأدور عليه
> سبقت يا زومل ههههه
> بس خبر حلو .. ثانكس كليمو
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه
 ماشى يا تحفة


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أبريل 2010)

الله عندنا فى اسكندرية

ههههههههه

شكرا كليمو

معلومة جميلة جدا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (15 أبريل 2010)

*تاسوني

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2010)

*اعتقد انه ما زال هناك الكثير والكثير من اثارنا لم تكتشف بعد
ميرررسى يا كليمووو 
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## zezza (18 أبريل 2010)

خبر رائع ... اول مرة اعرف عن الاله ده 
بسم الصليب الاكتشافات اليوميين دول كتير اوى .. و لسة ما خفى كان اعظم 
شكرا كليمو على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## maria123 (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الخبرر


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)

Dona Nabil

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## اني بل (21 أبريل 2010)

خبر حلووو 
وانا مع دوونا ووواضح انو في آثار كثثيرة معتقد انو تكتشف قريبا"
ميرسي اوووي


----------



## kalimooo (21 أبريل 2010)

*zezza*
*
الشكر لاك ولمرورك اختي

الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (21 أبريل 2010)

ماريا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (21 أبريل 2010)

*اني بل


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما

*


----------

